# Two Guys On Beer



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is a Philly based beer tasting blog /video. They check out beers from all over. Subscribe and see what they report on.

http://www.blip.tv/file/3823360?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TwoGuysOnBeer+%28Two+Guys+On+Beer%29


----------



## Stemar (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this interesting beer blog.


----------



## Hopleaf (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll definitely check it out


----------



## Savana123 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hi..*

Hi... I watched the video you provided and it is really very good. Both the two guys explained that beer very nicely. Well done!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Ill check it out later.


----------

